# Mouse breathing heavily



## MadMouseHouse (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi, I have a young mouse who is breathing very heavily. He is moving around normally but when he breaths he takes deep breaths and opens his mouth. His eyes look swollen to.

I had a problem with the same mouse not to long ago. When I found him he was cold, hunched and barley moving. I put him in a small box with bread and oats soaked in water, plus a heated scarf. He ate some of the food and in a couple of hours was back to normal.

This time though he is not eating or drinking but is very alert. Any help?.


----------



## Psy (Nov 19, 2016)

Sounds like a URI to me, they are supremely common in mice and prone to recurrence. There are a number of antibiotics that will be suitable, but as always, would suggest taking the little one in, finances allowing of course. It is readily treatable over the counter (aquatic section of your pet store, antibiotics), but I generally just humanly cull cases in my litters (2 total in the last 6 months (mice not litters)).

As an added note, mice are incredibly robust, they tend to not show signs of illness early, so when there are signs of illness, act carefully, and expediently.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Respiratory illness. It is common in mice, but sadly not much you can do. Medication is often only a temporary solution.

For the short term, try to provide soft foods and easily accessible water source. Clean bedding often. In case that it is contagious, separate him/her if possible- maybe keep one or two tank mates.

For the long term, just be sure not to breed from mice that show minor or major symptoms. Eventually you will breed it out and promote a strong immune system within your line. Good luck!


----------

